# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

This trip started with high winds and threat of a major storm. But once again the front slid north of us and we got some light rain. It was as if the first cloud to cover the sun up triggered a topwater bite that never stopped. Many LGMouth and a Potomac Pike got landed. 8 blowups and one hookup on the Potomac Pike. 









































Found a big knot of Potomac Pike that will be targeted next week. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work guys. Congrats on the catch.


----------

